# Goldfish in several tropical fish tanks @ Petsmart...



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

I visited petsmart last weekend and saw a couple of small goldish being placed in various tropical fish tanks. 

I asked the guy that works in the fish section regarding this issue, and he answered:

" Goldfish are docile fish, and we're having problem with abundant of unwanted snails in our tanks... thus the goldfish would be a perfect addition to eat those snails. "

Really?

REALLY!?

I was speechless...


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Yup! I wondered the same thing when I went in my local Petsmart! They said the same thing! I just looked at the workers !


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

And they will pay the price of not researching fully. Goldfish do eat snails and can survive higher temps for a little bit, but they will suffer in the end. The buyers will also suffer when the goldfish consume all of their tropicals. Goldfish eat anything that goes in their mouth, snails and fish included. 

I've also heard loaches touted as a solution to snail problem. I keep loaches. They've never touched a snail. 

Most LFS employees have no clue what they are talking about. /sigh


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I've seen that too but never said anything cause I knew I'd get a reply like that xD


----------



## spkehl (Oct 11, 2010)

We were out of town last week and stopped at a petsmart in the Austin, TX area and noticed the same thing. They would have 1 or 2 mixed in. It was like that in several tanks.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wonder who is making these blanket decisions at these petstores. Its not like its just one store - but looks like all the locations end up doing it. And no one is doing any good research before - so the animals end up suffering for it


----------

